# Worldmark question



## JudyfromKansas (Feb 21, 2007)

We're reluctant WM owners, 10,000 points.  We bought 8 years ago.  WM is now promoting a new program, something called "Gold Label" (or whatever).

As part of this new program they're trying to sell owners, it includes the use of bonus time.  A concept we liked and was a primary reason for buying into WM.
Now however, bonus time will be extended first to those buying into the new program.  They will have an extended amount of time to request the bonus time, those of us who decline to pay the additional cost will be left with a shorter amount of time to request  it.  In short, unless we are VERY lucky, bonus time is now  thing of the past for us.  
The rest of the program includes trivial things that add fluff but no real advantages for paying the extra money.  
I have the feeling we're being forced to pay more or lose out.  Also, it's strictly RCI now since Wyndam is owned by Cendant and RCI...

It just looks like a deciteful way to squeeze more money from the owners.


----------



## RichM (Feb 21, 2007)

It's called "TravelShare" - or as it's referred to by many: TravelShaft.  And, what it includes is a developer-sponsored benefit known as "Fun Time".

Bonus Time is an inherent right of your WorldMark membership and has not been taken away, nor has the booking window been changed - it's still 14 days for personal usage, 5 days for guest usage.  As always, it is subject to availability and you're never guaranteed to be able to book bonus time.

However, Fun Time can be booked by TravelShare participants at either 21, 28, 35 or even up to 42 days out, depending on your level of "eliteness" (i.e. how many credits you own). Since it's relatively new, it's hard to say what impact it has had, or will have, on bonus time availability.  Even after some time, it will be especially difficult to tell for sure since the management company does not make reports available that break down how units were booked over the course of any given year (i.e. whether by credits, inventory special, bonus time, to guests through exchanges, rented out, etc.).  There's only a "vacant night" report that shows how many unit/nights went unbooked through any means.  Since the reservation system is computerized, such a report should be a trivial matter to produce for any intermediate programmer via what are likely not-too-complicated database queries and some simple formatting, but that's a different matter.

TravelShare has been discussed at length (ad nauseum?) in numerous threads over on www.wmowners.com.  There's even an entire sub-section of the forum dedicated specifically to TravelShare discussions that include program details, benefits, costs, etc. and many opinions on whether or not people think it's wise to buy in or not.  It's certainly disappointing that existing owners must purchase an additional 5,000 credits, at a cost of $7500-$9000, just to be "qualified" for joining this new program regardless of how many credits you already own and whether you bought them direct from the developer or on the resale market.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## spatenfloot (Feb 22, 2007)

JudyfromKansas said:


> Also, it's strictly RCI now since Wyndam is owned by Cendant and RCI.


No, you can still use Interval. They just won't deposit WM's newest resorts for trade with them.


----------



## melschey (Feb 22, 2007)

JudyfromKansas said:


> Also, it's strictly RCI now since Wyndam is owned by Cendant and RCI...
> 
> It just looks like a deciteful way to squeeze more money from the owners.



WM owners can still use II. We just exchanged into a Marriott resort on flexchange using 4000 WM credits. II is still running a 2 year membership for the price of 1 year for WM owners. While we are currently RCI members we have only used II the last few years and will likely not renew our RCI membership


----------



## jimbiggs (Mar 11, 2007)

RichM said:


> It's called "TravelShare" - or as it's referred to by many: TravelShaft.  And, what it includes is a developer-sponsored benefit known as "Fun Time".
> 
> Bonus Time is an inherent right of your WorldMark membership and has not been taken away, nor has the booking window been changed - it's still 14 days for personal usage, 5 days for guest usage.  As always, it is subject to availability and you're never guaranteed to be able to book bonus time.
> 
> ...



Wow, this sounds really unfair.  I went to the resort in San Diego and there was a serparate computer with a TravelShare sign on it.  So only old member have to wait in line now?  Trendwest may have changed their name, but their practice is the same.


----------



## sfsailors (Mar 11, 2007)

It's just a status symbol. I wouldn't want to waste almost $150 a year for the membership if they let me in program. with $100 you can buy a old laptop ( if you haven't had one) to bring with you on vacation. WN is desperately to sell new membership !


----------



## winger (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't understand this 14 days.  So withOUT Travelshare, WM owners canNOT trade thru II unless they are within 14 days of travel?  or does II's 60 days or less Flex Change calendar still valid?


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 12, 2007)

WorldMark exchanges with Interval International have no relation to Travelshare.  I've done two of the 59 day flexchanges just recently.  No travelshare involved.


----------



## sfsailors (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> I don't understand this 14 days.  So withOUT Travelshare, WM owners canNOT trade thru II unless they are within 14 days of travel?  or does II's 60 days or less Flex Change calendar still valid?


 Nothing will change with the regular WM owner
The advatage of Travelshare owners is in addition to 14 days windows of bonus time, they can have another bonus "bonus time" called Funtime which they can book up to 15-35 days ( depend on what kind of tiers) prior to travel date with 6 cents per credit. It's a big advantage for big Travelshare owners to book the bonus time compare to the small Travelshare acount. This will encourage people will buy new account or upgrade to Travelshare account, but also discourage the one who have more than 20k, or 40K credit account to buy more. Why should they buy more when the extra bonus "Fun time" makes them access the bonus time easier. It will be tougher for the regular account get bonus time in the future.


----------



## Judy (Mar 13, 2007)

winger said:


> I don't understand this 14 days.


Bonus time (the rental of available nights at Worldmark resorts) is available to *all* Worldmark owners 14 days prior to check-in.



> So withOUT Travelshare, WM owners canNOT trade thru II unless they are within 14 days of travel?


All Worldmark owners who choose to join II can trade through II at any time.



> or does II's 60 days or less Flex Change calendar still valid?


 II's flexchange is still in effect.  It's 59 days.

It is not necessary for Worldmark owners to wait until 59 days prior to travel to exchange through II.  We can use "confirm first" to make exchanges further in advance.


----------



## winger (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Judy and SFSailor for clarifying. We are contemplating purchasing a WM membership


----------

